# Amateur football in Alicante



## Craigfisher (Oct 28, 2012)

Dear all,

in January I am moving to Alicante for an internship of 5 months. In this period I want to join a football club in Alicante on amateur level. Just join the trainings will be enough, entertain matches will even be better. I tried to find things on the internet but I was struggling really bad to find anything. I hope there is someone here who can advice me with a club in or near Alicante.


Kind regards,

Craig Fisher


----------

